# Banding wood for drying



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

OK. So I have seen guys with their wood banded to keep it from warping when drying. 

When using a D/H kiln would you still band it? 

If so, would you use the metal bands or those plastic bands? 

Would you still place weight on top? 

Since I work from my garage and do not own a bander, is there a portable/hand bander available that would work?

I am going to try yo get my kiln going in the next month or so and I want to be ready to get going.

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## cw log&veneer (Mar 7, 2011)

we use banding for lumber piles,but not for drying it helps keep the piles together while they are transported from place to place


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

I would use weights on the stack vs banding because once the wood starts drying and shrinking, the bands will loosen. I've seen bolsters used and they can be tightened as the wood shrinks but you really don't want to open the kiln to do it. They would be great for air drying.


----------

